# Eingabegeräte spinnen.



## bojatzel (11. November 2014)

*Eingabegeräte spinnen.*

Hallo Leute!
Seit ca. 3 Tagen habe ich das Problem, dass nach manchen Systemstarts meine Maus und Tastatur nicht mehr korrekt funktionieren.
Soll heißen, wenn ich z.B. auf ein Lesezeichen klicke, öffnet sich dieses in einem neuen Tab. Scrollen geht nicht und die Tastatur macht gar nichts. Nach einem Neustart ist das Problem meist weg.
Ich habe nichts am System geändert, auch keine Programme installiert/Einstellungen geändert.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was das sein könnte? Macht mein Board vllt. ne Mücke?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2014)

*AW: Eingabegeräte spinnen.*

Hast du Maus und Tasta am MB angeschlossen oder am USB Hub.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. November 2014)

*AW: Eingabegeräte spinnen.*

Symptome kommen mir bekannt vor.
Hatte mal ähnliche Probleme und bin bei der Suche fast verrückt geworden.
Am Ende stellte sich raus das meine alte G500 ne Macke hatte.

Probier mal testweise ne andere Maus und/oder Tastatur würd ich vorschlagen ...


----------



## bojatzel (11. November 2014)

*AW: Eingabegeräte spinnen.*

beide hängen an usb 2.0 ports direkt am mb. 
ich hab leider grad keine anderen mäuse oder tastaturen da... aber soll denn beides auf einmal kaputtgehen?
die g110 ist noch keine 2 jahre alt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2014)

*AW: Eingabegeräte spinnen.*

Hast du mal ( Maus & Tastatur ) direkt am MB angeschlossen, um zusehen ob das Problem da auch auftritt.


----------



## bojatzel (11. November 2014)

*AW: Eingabegeräte spinnen.*

wie direkt? die hängen direkt am mb.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2014)

*AW: Eingabegeräte spinnen.*



bojatzel schrieb:


> wie direkt? die hängen direkt am mb.



Sorry, habe mich verlesen.
Ich würde es mal mit einer anderen Maus & Tastatur versuchen ( siehe Post Singlecoreplayer2500+ ).Wäre ja möglich, daß deine Maus auch einen defekt haben könnte.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. November 2014)

*AW: Eingabegeräte spinnen.*



bojatzel schrieb:


> ... aber soll denn beides auf einmal kaputtgehen?


 

Nein natürlich nicht, aber mal ein nach dem anderen testen.
Muss mal schaun ob du dir zu Testzwecken irgendwo was leihn kannst, oder dir nen billiges Set kauft, schadet ja nicht mal Ersatz/Reserve dazuhaben.

Schonmal andere USB-Ports probiert?


----------



## bojatzel (11. November 2014)

*AW: Eingabegeräte spinnen.*

ich hab bestimmt 5 sets, nur nicht hier^^ egal, ich nehm heut mal was aus der berufsschule mit heim und probiers.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2014)

*AW: Eingabegeräte spinnen.*



bojatzel schrieb:


> ich hab bestimmt 5 sets, nur nicht hier^^ egal, ich nehm heut mal was aus der berufsschule mit heim und probiers.



Mach das.


----------



## bojatzel (12. November 2014)

*AW: Eingabegeräte spinnen.*

so, habs ausprobiert und es geht immer noch nicht. auch nicht an anderen ports. also doch ein software problem? ich hab doch nix gemacht...


----------



## trekki1990 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Eingabegeräte spinnen.*

"... ich hab doch nichts gemacht..." sagen die User hier auch immer xD

Irgendwelche anderen Eingabegeräte dran?
Versuch mal die Treiber der Maus und Tastatur ausm Windows zu schmeißen.
Öffne Geräte und Drucker und mit einem Rechtsklick auf Maus und / oder Tastatur dann Entfernen, falls das geht.
Dann die Tastatur an nem anderen Port anstecken und die Maus danach wenn die Tastatur fertig installiert ist.

Wie sieht es mit Windows Updates aus? Wann kamen die letzten?
Abgesicherter Modus mit Netzwerktreibern, wie sieht es da aus?

Gruß trekki


----------

